# Lover Circulates Sex Clip, Girl Commits Suicide



## kds1980 (Nov 1, 2010)

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/articleshow/6832280.cms

SILIGURI: For more than seven weeks, Neha (name changed) suffered taunts from friends and fellow students. Soon that turned into sly grins, lewd comments and even indecent proposals from strangers. 

The first-year student of Siliguri Polytechnic was shocked to learn that her boyfriend had secretly filmed them together in bed and circulated the explicit MMS to all and sundry and had even uploaded it on YouTube. Neha filed an FIR, but the police sat on it for five weeks. Pushed to the wall and unable to bear the social ignominy, Neha committed suicide on Wednesday. 

The police finally acted on Neha's FIR on Thursday and got the film off the web, but the MMS clip continues to circulate. Police are now looking for the victim's boyfriend, a second-year student of the same college, who has been absconding since the FIR was filed. 

Neha's parents and neighbours in Patti Colony locality say her death could have been averted had the police acted on the FIR filed five weeks ago. "I would not have had to see this day if they had taken action on my daughter's FIR," said Neha's father Raju Saha, a trader in Siliguri's SJDA Market. 

Neha took admission to the college this year. Soon, she was having an affair with second-year student Anindya Garai of Sonamukhi, Bankura. The two got into a physical relationship and, sometime in end-August, Anindya secretly filmed himself and Neha in bed. He then sent the film as an MMS clip to almost every student. 

A week later, Neha began wondering why everyone in the institute was taunting her. Obscene comments were made outside the college campus. Neha found people staring at her, whispering and nudging each other on roads, buses and autos. Soon, she started getting propositioned by strangers.


----------

